# Best V Taper Exercise



## LexusGS (Apr 21, 2006)

What is the best execise to get that V shape the pros got?


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 21, 2006)

Squat and pull ups. Big thighs, big shoulders, and a big set of lats makes you look like you got a small waist.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 22, 2006)

Gotta love those big compound exercises!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> What is the best execise to get that V shape the pros got?




diet

and

genetics


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 22, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> diet
> 
> and
> 
> genetics


Good Shit P Funk.


----------



## sword- (Apr 23, 2006)

Weighted Pullups, but yeah definitely genetics too. I happen to have a preety wide v-taper.

Here is an old pic of me around 175 (I am 6' tall) from last year.


----------



## topolo (Apr 23, 2006)

Looks good. You have a low insertion point as well.


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 23, 2006)

sword- said:
			
		

> Weighted Pullups, but yeah definitely genetics too. I happen to have a preety wide v-taper.
> 
> Here is an old pic of me around 175 (I am 6' tall) from last year.


good shit. Mine right now is prolly a lil more visible then that v taper. But thanks for the posts dudes.


----------



## GFR (Apr 23, 2006)

Rows, pullups, military press


----------



## gopro (Apr 23, 2006)

Aside from all the basics, which ARE a necessity, side laterals and stiff arm pulldowns are fantastic for targeting the exact areas that will make you appear far wider up top...lateral deltoids and upper lat/teres minor.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 23, 2006)

I like this article:  Superficial Muscle Of The Back Part III

http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/anatomy/backanatomy4.htm

Might give you some ideas.


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 23, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> I like this article:  Superficial Muscle Of The Back Part III
> 
> http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/anatomy/backanatomy4.htm
> 
> Might give you some ideas.


thanks for that link, I found it a good read. 
Gopro, thanks for the help man.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 23, 2006)

Trouble did you just get bumped up to a Moderator?


----------



## sword- (Apr 23, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> Trouble did you just get bumped up to a Moderator?



Trouble _is_ moderator material.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 23, 2006)

Sword are you know as sword chucks in avant labs?


----------



## sword- (Apr 23, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Sword are you know as sword chucks in avant labs?



no, i'm sword-

You might see me in red at the bottom of the list.

Plus sword chucks is white (but he can rap)


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 23, 2006)

Ok cool man. Good to have you over at IronMag.


----------



## Bulwark (Apr 24, 2006)

Go wide on all your back exercise grips.  Focus on middle deltoids too.

Peace


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 24, 2006)

Bulwark said:
			
		

> Go wide on all your back exercise grips.  Focus on middle deltoids too.
> 
> Peace


works for me, I started doing that 2 weeks ago and so far it's been goin well.


----------

